# Female Premature Ejaculation



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

Is this a thing? For the past six months or so when we have sex she orgasm's within a minute. We'll settle down and start up and again she orgasms right away, if I keep going she'll orgasm over and over and it's so wet we've taken to calling it the "great white way" (gross I know but we're just joking).

WTF? I thought only men dealt with this? It's really frustrating me because 1. once she orgasms it's not the same until she warms up again and then she quickly orgasms and I'm missing a good portion of the build up.
2. it is SO wet that it's tough to really feel a grip on my penis (I'm not small or anything, larger side of normal I would guess).

Is this normal with age? Is it the IUD? Has anyone ever heard of this? She always orgasmed easily, but it usually took about 7-10 minutes of really aggressive thrusting or riding which was perfect for me because that's about my timing too. But now it's sometimes within 30 seconds.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

"Normal" behavior is on a very wide spectrum. It's normal for women to not have an orgasm with PIV. It's also normal for women to have multiple orgasms with PIV. 
Does she orgasm quickly in a specific position? If so, avoid that position. I know that there are certain positions that I know I for sure I can't orgasm in because the angle penetration isn't right. Maybe find that position. 
Does she have a piercing that causes her to orgasm quicker, if so remove it.
I've never heard of this happening with an IUD but I can't rule it out. 
As for her being too wet, there is another thread on here with ideas on what to do. My advice because this happens to use too, wipe it off with a towel/blanket. There's not much else you can do because she can't control it, you just have to deal with it if that makes sense.


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

wow...that is amazing! When I was younger in my teens and early 20s with my ex, this often happened to me. I realized it was also psychological because of how exciting it was all the time (where, time, etc.). 

I think a good technique would be for her to play with you a little (oral sex, hand job, caressing, etc.) because she orgasms so fast. Let her work you and when you're close, because she can do in 30 seconds...then insert your penis in her vagina and finish off together. 

Try it out and see what happens.


----------

